# Pinarello Paris Review



## OscarTheGreat (Apr 24, 2009)

Would anyone have a copy of Bicycling Magazine that included the full review of Paris for Bike of the year? I think it was 2006. If possible could that be scanned and sent to me via email?
Kind regards.


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

*Dude*

Your asking a whole lot. Why not just ask bicycling mag for a reprint? Or go to your local library? Or better yet search the net.


----------



## OscarTheGreat (Apr 24, 2009)

King Arthur said:


> Your asking a whole lot. Why not just ask bicycling mag for a reprint? Or go to your local library? Or better yet search the net.


DUDE? WTF? If you cant help dont reply. If hadnt tried those options I wouldnt have asked the online community. If someone can helpout, great. If not, no big deal.

Scanning and email takes less effort than trolling forums and replying to threads with valueless comments.


----------



## dmcutter (Jul 28, 2007)

http://www.bicycling.com/article/0,6610,s1-1-2-14794-1,00.html

I never did turn that up searching just for Paris reviews, but there it is. Enjoy.


----------



## OscarTheGreat (Apr 24, 2009)

*Full Paris Review*

Hey thanks heaps for the link. I hadnt seen that one in particular, but had seen another brief summary on the same website.
I was hoping someone had the full comprehensive review, if one existed in 2006/07, for Bike of the Year/Editors Choice. I already own the Paris, I just wanted a copy for my own keeping. Any other suggestions or links are welcomed. Cheers.


----------



## dmcutter (Jul 28, 2007)

That article is a lot more comprehensive than the one where they named it bike of the year, as I recall. I researched high and low before I bought mine, just looking for affirmation, and I never turned up a more thorough review in Bicycling.


----------



## OscarTheGreat (Apr 24, 2009)

Ok. Great thianks for your help. The search goes on.....


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

here - www.thecycleboy.com


----------

